# 2008 Nissan maxima SE



## My 08 maxse (Jul 20, 2019)

Bad rotten egg smell? 187,000. no check engine light. Car just repaired after accident. Set of new exhaust pipes. Can't figure out why all the sudden the nasty smell? help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may have a broken/worn down catalytic converter. When the converter breaks or the filtering layers have worn down inside the converter, the sulfur is not transformed into the odorless form, therefore a strong rotten egg smell is produced. Another possible cause for this smell may be that the converter is plugged. Unfortunately you cannot repair a converter but need to have it completely replaced. Two other possible causes of rotten egg smell is an engine that is running too hot or a broken fuel pressure regulator.


----------

